# who has the most posts



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i swear i saw a guy on here with over 65000


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> i swear i saw a guy on here with over 65000


There was a guy, Daniel Boone, who had like 45,000, but he got banned


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> i swear i saw a guy on here with over 65000


yep tim roberts has 65000 i think sticky is in second with almost 50000


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lots of the mods have over 40,000


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Well we know it isn't me.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joe(y) said:


> Well we know it isn't me.


Dang dude...you have a lot of posts


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Well we know it isn't me.


u joined in february and you have that many, how is that even possible????


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I don't, i've only been here for a little over a year.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Doc said:


> Dang dude...you have a lot of posts


Hey Doc would you mind bumping up my post count for me also?:wink:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess the mod bumped my posts up...ha oh well doen't really bother me. Ha. Doc leave it like that if you would please :wink:


----------



## takos (Dec 3, 2007)

Joe(y) said:


> Well we know it isn't me.


400 posts a day?!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joe(y) said:


> I guess the mod bumped my posts up...ha oh well doen't really bother me. Ha. Doc leave it like that if you would please :wink:


:lol: :archery:
You are a posting son of a gun


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shoot....I though hitting 10k was a big deal!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Shoot....I though hitting 10k was a big deal!


Pffffft..  and no, you can search mine.. every one is there..  :nyah: :chortle:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Pffffft..  and no, you can search mine.. every one is there..  :nyah: :chortle:



Shoooot.....search mine...I'd be willing to bet at LEAST 4k of mine have "Trophy Ridge" in them!:wink:


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

*It's me!*

If you could read you could clearly tell I have the most posts.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I win...with some help ha


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i have like 1000 and hav been noe less that a year


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

:tongue:this is my 100th!!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

That's how many I have....not that it really matters to me...lol ^^


----------

